# How much Maracyn Two in a 1gal QT?



## quill (Dec 26, 2011)

Overnight my poor Gallifrey has seemingly turned from VT to CT! His tank is getting emptied, stripped, and turned into a quarantine tank. I know I dropped the ball on water changes (though the ammonia test shows nothing :|)
I wish I could move him into his 10 gallon, but it's JUST started fishless cycling with pure ammonia. Since he's stuck in the tiny tank, how do I dose? I'll be doing daily 100% water changes, the tank will be barebottom with just a few fake plants.
I have the fast dissolving powder form of Maracyn 2, but of course the instructions are for a MUCH larger tank. Help scaling this down?
Also, do I need to worry about sterilizing his java ferns or Marimo balls, or can I just pop them in the cycling tank?


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm currently treating my Puck with Macaryn 2 in his 1 gal QT. Here is what I was told, and doing and it seems to be going well:

You will need to do 100% daily water changes, unlike what the box says.

You'll need a container that will hold water (I used a gal milk jug that had baby water in it instead of milk. You can find that at any grocery store)

Put in 5 cups of water in the container, add the water conditioner for the whole bowl, so that its dechlorinated. Mix up (cap on and shake) and then add 2 packets of the Macaryn. Mix it up again, then add 1/2 of a cup to the 1 gal tank. Then, unfortunately you're going to have to dump the rest of the medicated water out. 

For days 2-5, re-make the medication with only 1 packet of the Macaryn 2. Same thing: 5 cups of dechlorinated water, 1/2 cup of medication in bowl. 



HOWEVER- 
Could it be fin rot? There are some far easier ways to treat a fish with fin rot than resorting to Macaryn. My fish has an internal problem, so needs it. However, if you could fill out the questionaire at the start of this forum and maybe post some pictures, we could find an easier, cheaper, and better way to treat Gallifrey. 
Good luck!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

One packet is for 10 gallons correct? Take 10 tablespoons of treated aquarium water and dissolve the packet fully. Then measure one tablespoon of the mixture and put it in the one gallon. However, I believe it says day 1 is double dose? For this just put 2 tablespoons in. This method effectively cuts the dosage into 10ths.


----------

